# The Viking Road Club invites new members



## david k (3 May 2012)

A new club in Merseyside cycle club prides itself in being friendly, fun and welcoming to all ages and abilities.

Its a small but growing club that has members from Liverpool to St Helens. We often start our rides from the Copper pot on the East lancs near Kirby.

Anyone wishing to join us for a jaunt is more than welcome, reply to thread or contact team members for more info.

Members please post to lend your support...


----------



## frayBentos59 (3 May 2012)

Hello!


----------



## david k (4 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> Hello!


u wanna join?


----------



## frayBentos59 (4 May 2012)

I could be tempted


----------



## BC BOOTLE (4 May 2012)

We will make you welcome,,not like some liverpool clicky cycling clubs,join us for fun and fitness,and soon you'll have the choice of club kit also.


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 May 2012)

So why "Viking" road club? As in why the name?


----------



## BC BOOTLE (5 May 2012)

More than welcome. . . Bit of a ride for you though to meet up with us


----------



## david k (6 May 2012)

The origins of the name are unclear, some say it’s because the club represent speed and advancement taking on all other clubs with devastating affect , others say it’s because of our history of raping and pillaging  , I guess we may never really know


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2012)

david k said:


> The origins of the name are unclear, some say it’s because the club represent speed and advancement taking on all other clubs with devastating affect , others say it’s because of our history of raping and pillaging  , I guess we may never really know


 
Not because you're hairy and unkempt then.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (6 May 2012)

Crackle ,we dont know you,but you obviously know us ..unkempt ,,I like that,better than what we're normally called,,,but,do you have what is needed to join and be "one of us"


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> Crackle ,we dont know you,but you obviously know us ..unkempt ,,I like that,better than what we're normally called,,,but,do you have what is needed to join and be "one of us"


 
I think you guys are a bit too far away, tunnels and stuff. However, I like your style.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (6 May 2012)

we went the eureka last week,over your way,,you like our style eh,another unkempt member would be good


----------



## david k (6 May 2012)

club ride early tomorrow, any newbies up for it? we can meet at the copper pot on the east lancs and head anywhere you fancy.

we can meet at usual 9.30am or even earlier if we want a longer ride


----------



## david k (6 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> I could be tempted


 
oh go on, tomorrow morn?


----------



## frayBentos59 (6 May 2012)

Ha ha not now its gonna be lashing down all day. Although off sick for a fortnight with pneumonia is rather appealing.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (6 May 2012)

david k said:


> oh go on, tomorrow morn?


nothing will keep me in mate.....only rain...a 1 hour ride in the rain means a 2 hour cleaning session


----------



## david k (7 May 2012)

true tthe cleaning is a pain, but it looks nice, mmmm


----------



## david k (7 May 2012)

we are hardly living up to our Viking name here lads, pretty sure the true vikings didnt look out the window and say "Nah, looks like it may rain, I'll give this one a miss"!


----------



## BC BOOTLE (7 May 2012)

ive got rain mate


----------



## david k (7 May 2012)

*should we rename, The Dry Viking Road Club?*


----------



## BC BOOTLE (7 May 2012)

THE SUNSHINE ROAD CLUB. . .


----------



## david k (7 May 2012)

fair weather road club? FWRC?


----------



## david k (7 May 2012)

summer club? clean roady bike club?
summer vikings?


----------



## billy1561 (10 May 2012)

What sort of riding do you do lads? Is it mainly road? 20+ miles from me but i would be interested if your rides are 60 miles or less. Give me a chance to get home like!


----------



## BC BOOTLE (10 May 2012)

from 20 to 35 billy...different ability's, out to enjoy ourselves,your more than welcome


----------



## BC BOOTLE (10 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> What sort of riding do you do lads? Is it mainly road? 20+ miles from me but i would be interested if your rides are 60 miles or less. Give me a chance to get home like!


we're working up to doing 50 Bill,we've entered the Liverpool Chester Liverpool 50 mile... if your up to 60 you'll have no problem


----------



## billy1561 (10 May 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> we're working up to doing 50 Bill,we've entered the Liverpool Chester Liverpool 50 mile... if your up to 60 you'll have no problem


That's great thanks. I've entered the 90 LCL, did the 50 last year you will really enjoy it.
I am ok for most distances but at my pace


----------



## BC BOOTLE (10 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> That's great thanks. I've entered the 90 LCL, did the 50 last year you will really enjoy it.
> I am ok for most distances but at my pace


I average around 15mph mate,some are faster,some slower,we accommodate each other..


----------



## BC BOOTLE (10 May 2012)

are you lpool based


----------



## billy1561 (10 May 2012)

I'm ok with 15 on the flat lol 
What days do you head out? Any in particular or ad hoc


----------



## frayBentos59 (10 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> What sort of riding do you do lads? Is it mainly road? 20+ miles from me but i would be interested if your rides are 60 miles or less. Give me a chance to get home like!



Hi Billy! Come out on any of our rides  we'd love more people to come along. As BC has mentioned we're out to enjoy ourselves, no cliques, no tour de France length stages, just out to enjoy ourselves


----------



## billy1561 (10 May 2012)

No i'm in warrington, like i said earlier you're 20 miles from me i would have to cycle there and back hence the 60 mile (ish) limit for me mate


----------



## billy1561 (10 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> Hi Billy! Come out on any of our rides  we'd love more people to come along. As BC has mentioned we're out to enjoy ourselves, no cliques, no tour de France length stages, just out to enjoy ourselves


Much appreciated, will take you up on that


----------



## BC BOOTLE (10 May 2012)

usually sunday mornings bill,and saturday for a couple of us,depends who's working,,just started tonight having a little get together in the copper pot pub kirkby,,get dates ,times and routes sorted properly,and a kit soon,,,only 6 of us up to now,,all good lads.have to get out with us.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (10 May 2012)

i'm bed now lads,,,spk tomoro,,,


----------



## frayBentos59 (10 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Much appreciated, will take you up on that



If you're interested we've got a little jaunt out to southport on Saturday. Times to be confirmed tomorrow but it's shaping up to be a nice day. You're more than welcome, and anyone else you know to come along


----------



## billy1561 (10 May 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> usually sunday mornings bill,and saturday for a couple of us,depends who's working,,just started tonight having a little get together in the copper pot pub kirkby,,get dates ,times and routes sorted properly,and a kit soon,,,only 6 of us up to now,,all good lads.have to get out with us.


I'll see if my ride buddy is interested also.
Cheers mate.


----------



## billy1561 (10 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> If you're interested we've got a little jaunt out to southport on Saturday. Times to be confirmed tomorrow but it's shaping up to be a nice day. You're more than welcome, and anyone else you know to come along


Me and my mate are doing a sportive ride on saturday mate
http://www.manchester-chester-manchester.blogspot.co.uk/
Having a bash at the 100 so wish us luck
Thanks for the invite


----------



## frayBentos59 (10 May 2012)

That's absolutely brilliant. I'd love to have a bash at something like that. 100miler is my aim by the end of the year. Best of luck for that mate


----------



## billy1561 (11 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> That's absolutely brilliant. I'd love to have a bash at something like that. 100miler is my aim by the end of the year. Best of luck for that mate


Cheers! Will definately take a ride out wit you lads sometime i like the sound of your 'club'
On a different note what's with the king of quinns sig, anything to do with harrys place?


----------



## frayBentos59 (11 May 2012)

It is  Im trying to get b&b in Quinny's now, I'm spending that much time in there of late. As a few of us have spoke about in the past, all they need is a coffee corner and a toastie maker and Ia few of us would be set for life in there


----------



## billy1561 (11 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> It is  Im trying to get b&b in Quinny's now, I'm spending that much time in there of late. As a few of us have spoke about in the past, all they need is a coffee corner and a toastie maker and Ia few of us would be set for life in there


----------



## frayBentos59 (11 May 2012)

Let us know how you get on mate, best of luck once again  I'm off to bed, can't hack these late nights now


----------



## billy1561 (11 May 2012)

Will do, and thanks for the info it's very much appreciated mate.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (11 May 2012)

be good to meet up with you and your ride bud bill,,,I'm Bill by the way aswell,,,Fray Bentos (Harrys love child) is Mike,,,


----------



## david k (12 May 2012)

good luck with he ride billy1561

would be great to have you ride with us, im hoping to be out tuesday evening as its my last chance before i go on holiday. if you can get down tuesday night we can do a steady 20 miler or so. would you ride through st helens? if so you could meet me there and ride up with me


----------



## david k (12 May 2012)

the 90 miler should be our challenge for net year


----------



## billy1561 (12 May 2012)

Normally that would be great David and meeting up at st Helens would be a good idea. Unfortunately I leave on holiday on Tuesday myself, so sometime after that would be good.
Just got back from my sportive ride and completed 100 miles in 6.28 
having a well earned pint as I type.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (13 May 2012)

cracking time that bill for the 100...16 mph average..well done


----------



## billy1561 (13 May 2012)

Me and my mate were among the last to finish. Some proper racing snakes out yesterday, mostly from road clubs. Heck, even got overtaken by 4 ladies over the course.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (13 May 2012)

I wouldnt say there is anything wrong with that time you recorded bill over that distance,,better than what I would of recordered,,saying that we're only doing 40's up to now,,


----------



## frayBentos59 (13 May 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> be good to meet up with you and your ride bud bill,,,I'm Bill by the way aswell,,,Fray Bentos (Harrys love child) is Mike,,,


 who's Harry???? what have i missed?????? Argh!!!


----------



## frayBentos59 (13 May 2012)

Billy1561 that's brilliant mate. Congratulations, you must be made up. you need to hold a seminar for us now, how to complete the 100 miler. Handouts and a powerpoint presentation would be great


----------



## BC BOOTLE (13 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> who's Harry???? what have i missed?????? Argh!!!





frayBentos59 said:


> who's Harry???? what have i missed?????? Argh!!!


Harry Quinn Mike :-)


----------



## frayBentos59 (13 May 2012)

oh!!! thought you meant Harry's pies!!!


----------



## billy1561 (13 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> Billy1561 that's brilliant mate. Congratulations, you must be made up. you need to hold a seminar for us now, how to complete the 100 miler. Handouts and a powerpoint presentation would be great


This is the ride details if anyone is interested 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/177447287


----------



## BC BOOTLE (13 May 2012)

very admirable that route Billy,,if and when I ever manage the likes I,ll buy myself a pink jersey and Mike no telling what size + how many XXXXXXXX's before the L


----------



## frayBentos59 (13 May 2012)

billy1561 said:


> This is the ride details if anyone is interested
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/177447287



That's really impressive stuff mate. Congratulations on a phenomenal performance. 
Really impressed with the BPM too. I think mine is triple that just leaving the house!


----------



## frayBentos59 (13 May 2012)

Ha ha I'll keep quiet on that one then bananarama


----------



## BC BOOTLE (14 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> Ha ha I'll keep quiet on that one then bananarama


bananarama........got me beat...


----------



## frayBentos59 (15 May 2012)

Your new yellow sunday best bike


----------



## david k (15 May 2012)

viking ride tonight if any of us can make it


----------



## BC BOOTLE (15 May 2012)

just looking at the wind mate,not looking good


----------



## david k (16 May 2012)

not managed to get a ride in


----------



## BC BOOTLE (16 May 2012)

good ride there..20 mile and managed a 35.2mph on the downhill


----------



## david k (9 Jun 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> good ride there..20 mile and managed a 35.2mph on the downhill


good effort mate


----------



## david k (24 Jun 2012)

anyone out in the week?


----------



## billy1561 (24 Jun 2012)

I am out on tuesday afternoon with a ride buddy from warrington up to bold heath and back through burtonwood and culcheth then back to warrington. 2 laps so about 50 miles.
Could be available wed thurs fri depending on work too.


----------



## david k (25 Jun 2012)

billy1561 said:


> I am out on tuesday afternoon with a ride buddy from warrington up to bold heath and back through burtonwood and culcheth then back to warrington. 2 laps so about 50 miles.
> Could be available wed thurs fri depending on work too.


i rarely get chance week nights due to family and work commitments, i work all day also, but i may be ok for friday late afternoon/evening
Anyone else out?


----------



## BC BOOTLE (17 Aug 2012)

BC BOOTLE said:


> good ride there..20 mile and managed a 35.2mph on the downhill


beat my 35,got a 40.6 on parbold


----------



## billy1561 (18 Aug 2012)

That's quick that mate. Scary speed if you tumble


----------



## BC BOOTLE (18 Aug 2012)

billy1561 said:


> That's quick that mate. Scary speed if you tumble


does go through your head Bill doesn't it, would deffo be a hospital visit..how you been doin mate


----------



## billy1561 (18 Aug 2012)

Think my quickest decent is 40.4 and thinking back it's silly but exhilarating. I'm doing ok thanks, busy with work but keep squeezing a ride in when I can. Do you lads still get out together?


----------



## BC BOOTLE (18 Aug 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Think my quickest decent is 40.4 and thinking back it's silly but exhilarating. I'm doing ok thanks, busy with work but keep squeezing a ride in when I can. Do you lads still get out together?


I totally agree with the silly but exhilarating mate,only when you have done it do you start thinking of a very damaged bike  and very damaged self, I have been the same with work, away working through the week and home weekends, got another lad out every ride now, nice lad who has recently acquired "the bug" , out for our usual Saturday ride this afternoon,destination unknown as yet, maybe The Eureka, you out mate.


----------



## billy1561 (18 Aug 2012)

No mate I'm in work on my phone lol. Will definitely meet up with you lads sooner or later tho.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (18 Aug 2012)

that would be good Bill,would be good to meet up for a ride,you in work all day mate


----------



## billy1561 (18 Aug 2012)

Until 7pm worse luck.


----------



## craignmarcia (28 May 2014)

Still active? Just started road biking and looking to improve fitness etc.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (28 May 2014)

Hi 

The Viking Road Club has now ceased with most members now riding with Liverpool Phoenix cc, contact details are on the liverpool phoenix cc website, there are rides of varying distances for all abilities,
Get in touch and come along for the ride with us.

Billy.


----------



## craignmarcia (28 May 2014)

Ok thanks for the info


----------

